# speakers front-panel (résolu)

## rooy_sunshine

Bonjour,

J'ai du son qui passe par la sortie interne de ma carte mère (derrière) mais pas par la sortie de devant. Gnome ne me laisse pas le choix, je ne peux que choisir le numérique  (derrière) et pas l'analogique (devant). D'autres distributions ne posent pas ce problème et me permettent d'avoir le son en facade.

J'ai lu la documentation sur Alsa et Pulseaudio mais je sèche quand même, auriez vous une solution ?

MerciLast edited by rooy_sunshine on Wed Dec 30, 2020 7:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Chiitoo

Moved from Multimedia to French.

----------

## sluggeek

Bah, on manque d'information pour te répondre ...

As tu vérifié que la sortie audio "de devant" n'était pas mute (MM) dans alsa ? La même sorite son nécessite peut-être une configuration du noyau spécifique ? Le problème peut avoir plein de cause différentes, il nous faudrait  plus d'informations.

Bien à toi,

----------

## rooy_sunshine

Merci de votre intérêt, après vérification c'est un problème matriel. J'essaie de fermer le sujet.

----------

## pti-rem

 *rooy_sunshine wrote:*   

> J'essaie de fermer le sujet

 

Tu dois pour cela éditer ton tout premier message de ce sujet et en modifier le titre, comme en rajoutant (résolu) par exemple.

----------

